# Ann Arbor, MI Gamers needed



## shivamuffin (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.thereprieve.org/phpBB2/index.php?c=13
The forum 

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/index_m.htm
The website

I currently game on Wed. nights, with a group of 7-8 people.
I'm considering forming a second group, soley devoted to my campaign to play on another night during the week.

Prefer gamers 21+, but will consider 18-20 year olds.

The campaign is a homebrew campaign, kind of in line with Warhammer FRP...D20 Warhammer meets COC, and a touch of Ravenloft. It utilizes gunpowder and 18th century tech ( 1700's period ).

Sessions are 4-5 hours, usually starting at 7pm and ending at 11 or 12.


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 5, 2002)

Players Needed 
For Ann Arbor/Ypsi area gamers

We're looking for a handful of good gamers for a D20 campaign
within a dark, gothic homebrew setting created by Michael Dallaire

email: shivamuffin@yahoo.com

website: http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/index_m.htm

online forum: http://www.thereprieve.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=53


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 9, 2002)

Still looking......


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 12, 2002)

Players Needed 
For Ann Arbor/Ypsi area gamers



We're looking for a handful of good gamers for a D20 campaign
within a dark, gothic homebrew setting created by Michael Dallaire

email: shivamuffin@yahoo.com

website: http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/index_m.htm

online forum: http://www.thereprieve.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=53


----------



## shivamuffin (Dec 13, 2002)

The Al Qadim ( Sadia ) Portion of the world is in development. It's far from finished, but I have the initial layout started. I have to dig through a ton of 2E crap and convert it all!! EEEEEW...Oh well, any suggestions would be cool. 

http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/divination/399/id14.htm


----------

